# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مخطوطات مكتبة جامعة بلغراد

## أحمد البكري

المصابيح في النحو

الجرجاني


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../024/Rso24.pdf

العوامل

الجرجاني



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-290-3.pdf


شرح العوامل

البركوي



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...67/Rso-267.pdf

.
العوامل



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-285-6.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح الدر اليتيم لأحمد الرومي
(تجويد)

محمد البركوي

ويليه:
الدر اليتيم





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...o/008/Rso8.pdf


شرح قواعد الإعراب



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...61/Rso61-7.pdf



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-356-1.pdf


رسالة في كل ما يحتاجه المعرب
(نحو)




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-352-11.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

الشفاء 
القاضي عياض

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...65/Rso-265.pdf

الشفاء

نسخة2

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...71/Rso-171.pdf

حاشية لأبيات المتوسط





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...61/Rso61-1.pdf


التعريفات 
الجرجاني

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...71/Rso-371.pdf
و


التعريفات 
يونس بن عبد الرحمن



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-217-1.pdf



العوامل الجديدة



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-356-2.pdf

.

كتاب العوامل العتيق



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-356-5.pdf


مقدمة في الإعراب

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-378-3.pdf


رسالة فيها ردود على تفسير القاضي البيضاوي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-302-6.pdf


جلاء القلوب



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...06/Rso-306.pdf


أربعون حديث



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...77/Rso77-2.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

المصحف
بخط عارف بن محمد
تمَّ 1284ه





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...74/Rso-274.pdf



تحبير التيسير

الجزري

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...74/Rso-274.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف

1151هجـ



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...68/Rso-368.pdf

مصحف 
1268هجـ



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...13/Rso-213.pdf



أيها الولد

الغزالي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...31/Rso31-3.pdf


قطعة من التفسير

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...32/Rso32-2.pdf

.

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط

بخط السيواسي



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...95/Rso-195.pdf


مخطوطة في ألفاظ القرآن



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...64/Rso-164.pdf


تعليقات على بضعة مواضع من تفسير البيضاوي
.


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-285-1.pdf

----------


## ابو حسان السلفي

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الحبيب هلا شرحت طريقة تصفح الموقع أم أنك نقلت كل روابط المخطوطات الموجودة به؟

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط

بخط علي بن علي

تم سنة 950هجـ



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...99/Rso-299.pdf


تفسير القرآن

لأبي الليث السمرقندي




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...03/Rso-303.pdf


تفسير النصف الثاني من القرآن
من سورة الإسراء إلى سورة الناس



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...18/Rso-318.pdf

حاشية على تفسير البضاوي
جلبي


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...04/Rso-204.pdf


حاشية على تفسير البيضاوي

تفسير سورة هود

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-191-1.pdf


حاشية على مختصر المعاني

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../015/Rso15.pdf



تفسير البيضاوي غير تام
وفي بداية الملف صور من مخطوطة المنظومة الجزرية






http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...08/Rso-308.pdf
.

----------


## أحمد البكري

الشاطبية

بخط أحمد ابن يعقوب المناستري
تم: يوم الجمعة في شعبان 1169هجـ



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-278-1.pdf


مقالات شقيق وشرحها

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../098/Rso98.pdf

شرح شرعة الاسلام



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...19/Rso-219.pdf


درر الحكام شرح الغرر الحكام

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...53/Rso-353.pdf


مخطوطان في علم الصرف 




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-188-2.pdf


أربع وخمسون فريضة

ينسب: للحسن البصري


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-132-4.pdf
و
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-161-13.pdf


ساة في الفرائض
السجاوندي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...44/Rso-244.pdf

.
حاشية على السراجية



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../060/Rso60.pdf

شرح السراجية


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...08/Rso-108.pdf


الفرائض
صالح بن شعبان


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...07/Rso-107.pdf


الفرائض



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...30/Rso-330.pdf


المصباح في النحو

الجرجاني
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-290-2.pdf


منتخب من فضائل القدس والخليل من كتاب الاستقصا



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-372-2.pdf


شرح منظومة
نقص في أولها



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-372-8.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

ملتقى الأبحر




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../023/Rso23.pdf


وصية الجنيد

السهروردي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-132-6.pdf


الغماز على اللماز
كتاب في الأحاديث الضعيفة والموضوعة

السمهودي

بخط: الحاجي حسين بن الحاجي محمد

تم الفراغ يوم السبت 3 جمادى 1 سنة 1132هجـ




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...77/Rso77-4.pdf


الحصن الحصين

ابن الجزري

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...o/005/Rso5.pdf






شرح الأمالي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...12/Rso12-1.pdf



قصيدة بدأ الأمالي

القاري

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...12/Rso12-2.pdf


شرح الجزرية 
القاري

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...12/Rso-312.pdf


درر الأحكام شرح غرر الحكام




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...23/Rso-223.pdf


حواش على الفوائد الضيائية

عربشاه




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...37/Rso-237.pdf


شرح أحاديث الشمائل

عربشاه

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...73/Rso-373.pdf


كافية ابن الحاجب

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-272-1.pdf





؟\.

----------


## أحمد البكري

خلاصة الأنطاكي



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-132-1.pdf


غنية المتملي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...72/Rso-172.pdf


السُّلم

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-15.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-16.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-17.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-18.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-19.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-20.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-22.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-23.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-27.pdf





زهرة الرياض من المجالس

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-155-1.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-155-2.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-155-4.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-155-5.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-155-6.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-155-7.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-155-8.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-155-9.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-10.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-11.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitorijum/europeana/rso/155/Rso-155-12.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitorijum/europeana/rso/155/Rso-155-13.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitorijum/europeana/rso/155/Rso-155-14.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitorijum/europeana/rso/155/Rso-155-15.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-24.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-25.pdf

قصيدة للعلموي
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-26.pdf










.

----------


## أحمد البكري

تعليقات على تفسير البيضاوي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-28.pdf



السّلم

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-29.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-33.pdf



مسائل
يوسف بن شهسوار

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-30.pdf

رسالة فقهية
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-31.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-32.pdf


شمائل النبي

الترمذي



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...60/Rso-260.pdf

تفسير البيضاوي
من أول سورة مريم إلى سورة الناس

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...09/Rso-309.pdf

فتاوى

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...26/Rso-226.pdf


غنية المتملي شرع منية المصلي




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...22/Rso-222.pdf


ن2


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...36/Rso-136.pdf

ن3



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...51/Rso-151.pdf



التلويح في كشف لوائح التنقيح
سنة 772ه




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...74/Rso-174.pdf


فتاوى البزازية

*

*
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../045/Rso45.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

بهجة الفتاوى




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...05/Rso-305.pdf



خزانة الفقه




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...24/Rso-224.pdf





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...293/Rso293.pdf



مجموع الفتاوى
يحيى أفندي
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../093/Rso93.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

معالم التنزيل

البغوي






http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...38/Rso-138.pdf


تفسير سورة يس







http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...32/Rso32-1.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

حاشية للبسنوي - ورقة واحدة


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-176-3.pdf


حاشية على تفسير سورتي الكهف والنبأ



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-176-1.pdf




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-176-2.pdf




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-176-4.pdf





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...62/Rso-162.pdf

شرح رسالة في المناظرة والآداب




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-216-1.pdf




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-216-5.pdf


.
حاشية إسماعيل حقي على رسالة طاش كبرى



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-216-2.pdf




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-216-3.pdf




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-216-4.pdf


.

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح البسملة الشريفة 
بالفنون الاثني عشر
وهي: اللغة , الوضع, الاشتقاق, الصرف, النحو,المعاني, البيان, البديع, المنطق, المناظرة, الكلام, والأصول
 





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-285-2.pdf


مختصر القدوري



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...36/Rso-236.pdf


قانون نامه

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...15/Rso-315.pdf


الآجرومية




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-285-8.pdf



.

----------


## أحمد البكري

العوامل النحوية

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-272-2.pdf


الحواش المطولية (على مطول التفتازاني)




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...40/Rso-240.pdf


قواعد الاعلال (في الصرف)

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-285-9.pdf

رسالة في علم التصريف
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-273-3.pdf
و
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-273-2.pdf
و
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-273-1.pdf
و
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-273-4.pdf
و
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-273-5.pdf



قطعة من طراز المجالس
لشهاب الدين صاحب الحاشية على تفسير البيضاوي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-302-9.pdf


موضوعات متنوعة
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-302-10.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-302-11.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-302-8.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-302-7.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-302-6.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-302-4.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-302-3.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-302-2.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-302-1.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...86/Rso-286.pdf




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-302-12.pdf



رسالة في العروض لأبي الجيش الأندلسي 




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-302-13.pdf



المنظومة الجزرية






http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../062/Rso62.pdf


الشاطبية



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...68/Rso-168.pdf



كتاب في التصريف



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...84/Rso-384.pdf



شرح مفيد على العوامل الجديدة



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...91/Rso-291.pdf


مراح الأرواح

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...42/Rso-342.pdf


فتاوى علي أفندي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...29/Rso-129.pdf


الآجرومية




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-341-1.pdf


الفروق




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...40/Rso-340.pdf


الفوائد الضيائية

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...33/Rso-133.pdf



الاظهار (في الاعراب)

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-356-3.pdf


المصباح (في النحو)

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-356-4.pdf



قواعد الاعراب لابن هشام

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-356-6.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

ديباجة المصباح

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...92/Rso-292.pdf


شرح على كتاب اللب
(في النحو)

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...77/Rso-377.pdf

مطلوب على المقصود (في التصريف)


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...74/Rso-374.pdf


رسالة في التصريف لزيني زاده

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...83/Rso83-5.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...83/Rso83-2.pdf


المغرب في ترتيب المعرب

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../088/Rso88.pdf


\
مختصر أبي الجيش الأندلسي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-378-2.pdf


تلخيص المفتاح

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-378-1.pdf

معالم التنزيل
البغوي
ج1

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...51/Rso-251.pdf


ج3



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...40/Rso40-2.pdf

معالم التنزيل 
من سورة العنكبوت إلى الناس
وفي أول الملف قطعة من شرح المشارق لابن الملك

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...40/Rso40-3.pdf


التعريفات

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-217-2.pdf



مباحث تنوينية

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-217-4.pdf


مخطوط (صفحة)
لابن كمال باشاذان
أوله : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أعلم أن الفقهاء على سبع طبقات الأولى طبقة المجتهدين في الشرع 

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-217-5.pdf


الاستعارة 



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-157-1.pdf

حاشية على رسالة الاستعارة

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-157-2.pdf


حواش

ابن عربشاه

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...01/Rso-301.pdf


حواشي على تفسير للبسنوي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-176-1.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-176-4.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-176-2.pdf


در الواعظين

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-220-1.pdf


ترتيب زيبا

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...97/Rso-297.pdf


تعليم المتعلم في طريق التعلم

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-220-2.pdf


مجموعة مخطوطة:
* الفرائض
** الضحى والليل وسبب نزولهما وبعض الحكايات
* طب نبي
** مسئلة في شرب الدخان
* ومسائل متنوعة

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-220-3.pdf

.

.

----------


## أحمد البكري

الجزء الخامس من المصحف



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...82/Rso-282.pdf


الربع 3من
صحيح البخاري







http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...92/Rso-192.pdf



شرح المشارق لابن الملك

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...13/Rso-313.pdf

ن2


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../067/Rso67.pdf



ن2
تعليم المتعلم

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-254-1.pdf


شرح
تعليم المتعلم

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-254-2.pdf


شرح مشارق الأنوار
البابرتي




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...69/Rso-269.pdf


السبعيات في مواعظ البريات



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...85/Rso85-2.pdf


أنصاب الأحبار


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...85/Rso85-1.pdf



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-372-9.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-372-2.pdf




.

----------


## أحمد البكري

المصحف المخطوط




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...38/Rso-338.pdf



جامع الدرر
في الفرائض




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-278-3.pdf



المقدمة الجزرية




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-278-2.pdf


حقائق الدقائق

الرازي



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...68/Rso-268.pdf


وقاية الرواية في مسائل الهداية

ن1
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...98/Rso-298.pdf
ن2
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...25/Rso-225.pdf


القواعد والضوابط
النووي





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-238-4.pdf


مختصر أبي الجيش



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-238-2.pdf



شرح المنفرجة
زكريا الأنصاري




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-238-3.pdf


مبارق الأنوار شرح مشارق الأنوار 

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...59/Rso-359.pdf


شرح المنار في أصول الفقه

ابن فرسته

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../070/Rso70.pdf


لطائف المنن
الشعراني



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...19/Rso-319.pdf


أدب الكاتب

ابن قتيبة




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...16/Rso-316.pdf



.

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط

تم نسخه 1174هجـ



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...17/Rso-317.pdf


تفسير جزء عمَّ

عثمان بن يوسف



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...32/Rso32-4.pdf


تفسير سورة الواقعة

القاضي الشهاوي



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...32/Rso32-3.pdf


الوصايا

الخادمي


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...2/Rso32-11.pdf


أيها الولد
الغزالي


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...32/Rso32-9.pdf


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...32/Rso32-6.pdf


مناجاة





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...32/Rso32-5.pdf





باب السلم

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-16.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-18.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-19.pdf


الأشباه والنظائر الفقهية
نجم الدين الحنفي


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...41/Rso-141.pdf


تنوير الأبصار 
شمس الدين محمد بن شهاب الدين أحمد بن تمرتاش الحنفي


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...81/Rso-381.pdf





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...85/Rso-385.pdf



إجازة إسماعيل حقي بن نوح

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...26/Rso-326.pdf


رسالة إيقاظ النائمين


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-243-9.pdf


تلخيص
تلخيص المفتاح


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-243-8.pdf


رسالة في ألفاظ أهل الحديث
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-243-7.pdf


رسالة في اصطلاحات أهل الحديث

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-243-5.pdf



مجامع الحقائق والقواعد وجوامع الروائق الفوائد
(في أصول الفقه)

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-243-4.pdf



البسملة

الخادمي 

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-243-3.pdf




عقيدة أمين محمود بن سكاكي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...71/Rso71-3.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

السلم


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-155-33.pdf


الجامع الصغير
للقاضي جان
حسام الدين عمر بن عبد العزيز البخاري


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...27/Rso-227.pdf


الشفاء

القاضي عياض

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...56/Rso-256.pdf

ن2
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...78/Rso-178.pdf


الايضاح على الاصلاح

ابن كمال باشا

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...49/Rso-249.pdf


شرح نصيحة المسلمين

محمد البكبازاري

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...52/Rso-252.pdf

المفردات في الطب 

ابن البيطار

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...77/Rso-277.pdf



 الاختيار شرح المختار

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...42/Rso-242.pdf



دقائق الأخبار

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-142-2.pdf


ديباجة رسالة البدر الرشيد
و
شرح رسالة بدر الرشيد في ألفاظ الكفر

علي القاري

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-142-3.pdf


في المعاني و البيان 



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-167-3.pdf


تعبير الرؤيا

ابن غنام الحنبلي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../019/Rso19.pdf


شرح
القواعد في النحو لابن هشام

محمود بن سعيد بن عبد الله
تم النسخ في 1034ه

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-352-19.pdf


أسولة لكتاب العوامل

حاجي بابا بن إبراهيم عبدالكريم بن عثمان الطوسوي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...Rso-352-18.pdf


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-352-4.pdf



أبيات الضو

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...61/Rso61-3.pdf


توضيحات لبعض مشكلات كافية ابن الحاجب


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...61/Rso61-2.pdf


في النحو
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...61/Rso61-4.pdf


الارشاد
في النحو

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...61/Rso61-5.pdf



شرح الارشاد

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...61/Rso61-6.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط
من سورة الفاتحة إلى سورة المرسلات



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...o/004/Rso4.pdf


الطريقة المحمدية والسيرة الأحمدية

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...o/001/Rso1.pdf

مختصر
تلخيص البيان في ايضاح المعاني
التفتازني

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...o/002/Rso2.pdf



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...94/Rso-394.pdf

شرح شرعة الإسلام

يعقوب بن علي



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...92/Rso-392.pdf

كتاب فقه 
بالتركية العثمانية


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...91/Rso-391.pdf

درر الحكام شرح غرر الأحكام



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...90/Rso-390.pdf


كتاب في أصول الفقه



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...89/Rso-389.pdf



كتاب في النحو



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...86/Rso-386.pdf


مقدمة في الاعراب
و
مقدمة في التصريف



.http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...83/Rso-383.pdf


منية المصلي




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...82/Rso-382.pdf


إجازة
فوزي بن محمد أمين نكوشي



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...79/Rso-379.pdf

ايساغوجي
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-380-2.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-380-1.pdf

حواشي على ايساغوجي



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...76/Rso-376.pdf

مختصر التلخيص



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...75/Rso-375.pdf



مشكاة الأنوار

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...o/003/Rso3.pdf



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-372-8.pdf




الورقات للجويني

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-370-2.pdf



شرح على مختصر المنار في أصول الفقة

قاسم الحنفي
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-370-1.pdf




شرح تعليم المتعلم



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...63/Rso-363.pdf


رسالة في الآيات الناسخة والمنسوخة

هبة الله بن سلامه



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...62/Rso-362.pdf


أيها الولد




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...61/Rso-361.pdf

شرح كلستان


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...58/Rso-358.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

الوقاية في الفقه


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...51/Rso-351.pdf


الاشباه والنظائر الفقهية



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...49/Rso-349.pdf


الطريقة المحمدية




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...48/Rso-348.pdf


حاشية على المطول
.



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../011/Rso11.jpg



رسالة في الفرائض
.
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...13/Rso13-1.pdf


رسالة السجاوندي في الفرائض

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...13/Rso13-2.pdf


رسالة في قوله تعالى إني جاعل في الأرض خليفة

علي الحموي الحنفي


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...17/Rso17-1.pdf


رسالة في قوله تعالى وبشر الذين ءامنوا وعملوا الصلحات أن لهم جنات 
علي الحموي الحنفي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...17/Rso17-2.pdf


تبيان الفرائض

يوسف بن عبد الملك بن بخشيش

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...21/Rso21-2.pdf

.

.أنموذج من النحو

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...22/Rso22-1.pdf



شرح الأنموذج

شمس الدين عبد الغني الاردبيلي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...22/Rso22-2.pdf




كتاب في الفقه



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../020/Rso20.pdf



عوارف المعارف
التصوف





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../044/Rso44.pdf



الكليات

أبو البقاء الكفوي الحنفي



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../046/Rso46.pdf



فتاوى بكر بن صالح



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../047/Rso47.pdf




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../048/Rso48.pdf





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../050/Rso50.pdf



مختصر المعاني



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../051/Rso51.pdf


جامع الفتاوى



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../054/Rso54.pdf



غرائب البيان على تحفة الاخوان

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...55/Rso55-1.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...55/Rso55-2.pdf




رسالة في الحساب



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../056/Rso57.pdf



قطعة من صحيح مسلم



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../059/Rso59.pdf




الناسخ والمنسوخ



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../063/Rso63.pdf




حل مشكلات ملتقى الابحر




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../065/Rso65.pdf


كتاب الصلاة





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../068/Rso68.pdf


كتاب في الفرائض



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../069/Rso69.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح الكافية




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../073/Rso73.pdf




تلخيص المفتاح



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../074/Rso74.pdf


رسالة في الفرائض



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../075/Rso75.pdf


شرح السراجية



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../076/Rso76.pdf





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../078/Rso78.pdf




رسائل في الحساب والجبر والمقابلة
وعلم الاسطرلاب

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...79/Rso79-1.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...79/Rso79-2.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...79/Rso79-3.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...9/Rso79-10.pdf



قصيدة
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...79/Rso79-8.pdf

قصيدة لابن أبي حجلة
نقلت من مقاماته
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...79/Rso79-9.pdf


منظومة الأسماء الحسنى

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...80/Rso80-1.pdf



قاريء الهداية
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...80/Rso80-4.pdf


رسالة في الفرائض

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...80/Rso80-2.pdf


شرح الفوائد الفنارية


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../081/Rso81.pdf

شرح المقدمة وكتاب الطهارة من صحيح مسلم
النووي


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../082/Rso82.pdf





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../086/Rso86.pdf


تحريم الدخان


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../092/Rso92.pdf





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../096/Rso96.pdf

فصل في صفة الصلاة


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...00/Rso-100.pdf




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...02/Rso-102.pdf




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...05/Rso-105.pdf


مجموعة 

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-106-1.pdf

شرح رسالة الفهرشري في الفرائض

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-106-3.pdf


درر الحكام


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...09/Rso-109.pdf


كتاب في علوم البلاغة



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...10/Rso-110.pdf


درر الحكام


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...11/Rso-111.pdf


الفتاوى العدلية
فقه حنفي




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...12/Rso-112.pdf





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...14/Rso-114.pdf



فتح رب البرية شرح الخزرجية

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-115-1.pdf


بهجة الألباب في علم الاسطرلاب

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-115-2.pdf




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-115-3.pdf





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...16/Rso-116.pdf

.

----------


## أحمد البكري

حاشية زاده على تفسير البيضاوي
من سورة مريم إلى سورة الحديد



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...45/Rso-245.pdf


حاشية زاده على تفسير البيضاوي 
من سورة الفاتحة إلى سورة يونس


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...64/Rso-264.pdf

كتاب في الفقه
كمال باشا


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...46/Rso-246.pdf

التعريفات



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...47/Rso-247.pdf

التنوير في اسقاط التدبير 

ابن عطاء السكندري


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...57/Rso-257.pdf


كتاب فقه 
باللغة التركية العثمانية
وبالهامش تعليقات بالعربية


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...58/Rso-258.pdf



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...62/Rso-262.pdf




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...63/Rso-263.pdf



أيها الولد

الغزالي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-345-2.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

تفسير جزء عمَّ



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...66/Rso-266.pdf


حواش على رسالة الاستعارة



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...94/Rso-294.pdf
كناشة


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...10/Rso-310.pdf


شرح الأسماء الحسنى



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...20/Rso-320.pdf


كتاب فقه باللغة التركية العثمانية


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...22/Rso-322.pdf



الرسالة القشيرية في التصوف




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...23/Rso-323.pdf


رسالة في الفرائض




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...32/Rso-332.pdf

كتاب في الفقه



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...36/Rso-336.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

مصحف مخطوط

ينقصه أول أربعة أجزاء





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...53/Rso-153.pdf


الجزء الرابع من المصحف




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...25/Rso-125.pdf


حواش ونكات وفوائد محررات على تلخيص المفتاح وشرحه
في علوم البلاغة



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...30/Rso-130.pdf


الاشباه والنظائر الفقهية



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitorijum/europeana/rso/131/Rso-131.pdf


الفوائد الضيائية



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...27/Rso-127.pdf


التوضيح شرح تنقيح الأصول



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitorijum/europeana/rso/124/Rso-124.pdf


حاشية على مختصر المعاني




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...40/Rso-140.pdf


حاشية زاده على تفسير البيضاوي



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...43/Rso-143.pdf



درر الحكام شرح غرر الأحكام




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...49/Rso-149.pdf



شرح تلخيص المفتاح في علوم البلاغة



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...50/Rso-150.pdf



المنيرة




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-152-2.pdf



أصول البزدوي

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-152-1.pdf


الدر النظيم في مناقب أبي حنيفة

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-152-3.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-152-4.pdf



فتاوى يحيى أفندي


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...56/Rso-156.pdf

مقدمة أبي الليث السمرقندي الفقهية



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...58/Rso-158.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

فتاوى عطاء الله



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...66/Rso-166.pdf

وقاية الرواية



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitorijum/europeana/rso/181/Rso-181.pdf


الهداية في الفقه



كتاب في الفقه



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...83/Rso-183.pdf







كتاب في الفقه



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitorijum/europeana/rso/186/Rso-186.pdf


الفتاوى الخيرية
الرملي



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...02/Rso-202.pdf

كتاب فقه


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitorijum/europeana/rso/201/Rso-201.pdf

مختصر 
غنية المتمني شرح منية المصلي



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...03/Rso-203.pdf


قطعة من كتاب في التصريف
يليها قطعة من حكايات 

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitorijum/europeana/rso/205/Rso-205.pdf


شرح تلخيص المفتاح


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitorijum/europeana/rso/197/Rso-197.pdf
كتاب
في النحو


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...06/Rso-206.pdf


تعليم المتعلم في طريق التعلم



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-207-1.pdf
http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-207-2.pdf




http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...08/Rso-208.pdf

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...10/Rso-210.pdf


الشفاء

القاضي عياض


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...11/Rso-211.pdf


قطعة ضخمة من 
مرقاة المفاتيح شرح مشكاة المصابيح

http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitorijum/europeana/rso/214/Rso-214.pdf

تفسير البيضاوي 
وبهامشه
حواش



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...21/Rso-221.pdf


كتاب 
شرعة الاسلام



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...29/Rso-229.pdf














http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...39/Rso-239.pdf


فتاوى قاضيخان
حسن بن منصور بن محمود بن عبدالعزيز الاوزجندي الفرغاني الحنفي





http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...41/Rso-241.pdf


فتاوى عطاء الله



http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...50/Rso-250.pdf



كتاب 
مختصر الوقاية


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...81/Rso-281.pdf



الكافية
في النحو


http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor.../Rso-290-1.pdf

----------


## ابن شاهين

جزاك الله بألف خير

----------


## ابراهيم الشحات

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد البكري

موقع مكتبة جامعة بلغراد

http://ubsm.bg.ac.rs/engleski/zbirka...talni-rukopisi

لاحظ أن حجم الملفات أكبر من حجمها في الروابط التي نقلناه من قبل

وهناك إمكانية لتحميل الملف بجودة عالية إذ أنهم وضعوا لكل مخطوطة رابطين بجودتين (جيدة وعالية)

----------


## أحمد البكري

> الربع 3من
> صحيح البخاري
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...92/Rso-192.pdf


رابط اضافي:
http://verzend.be/85d589ewrhv1/Rso-192.pdf.html

----------


## علي جميل

جزاك الله خيرا ارجو مساعدتي بالحصول على مخطوط او مطبوع لشرح العلامة الابهري على متن العزي في التصريف

----------


## علي جميل

بارك الله فيك اخي وارجو افادتي من شرح الابهري في الصرف وهو كتاب يشرح به الابهري متن الزنجاني في التصريف ولك الشكر

----------


## أحمد البكري

> تحبير التيسير
> 
> الجزري
> 
> http://www.unilib.bg.ac.rs/repozitor...74/Rso-274.pdf


هو مجموع في أوله 4 رسائل في الصرف (أول 84 ورقة)

----------


## أحمد البكري

البريقة شرح الطريقة المحمدية 

الخادمي


http://www.mediafire.com/view/gpxq9y...g8/Rso-102.pdf



المنتقى شرح الملتقى

http://www.mediafire.com/view/60b8x8i3eg8i486/Rso65.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

موضوعات - علي القاري

http://www.mediafire.com/view/mfsr7r...35/Rso-113.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

درر الحكام شرح غرر الأحكام

http://www.mediafire.com/view/n2okb0...kj/Rso-111.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

التوضيح في حل غوامض التنقيح

http://www.mediafire.com/view/r2iscj...fy/Rso-124.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

غنية المتملي شرح منية المصلي

http://www.mediafire.com/download/hw...4s/Rso-136.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

كتاب قاضي خان

http://www.mediafire.com/view/3ajy1p...wi/Rso-241.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

فتاوى عطاء الله
http://www.mediafire.com/view/9mn519...re/Rso-166.pdf

فتاوى يحيى أفندي

http://www.mediafire.com/view/tl2jr2...uh/Rso-156.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

بهجة الفتاوى

http://www.mediafire.com/view/rsk0ct...91/Rso-226.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://www.mediafire.com/view/wgc8sb...25/Rso-281.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

شرح الوقاية - صدر الشريعة

http://www.mediafire.com/view/ztcf79...mf/Rso-298.pdf

----------


## أحمد البكري

https://phaidrabg.bg.ac.rs/search_ob...bnails/14919/1

----------


## أحمد البكري

http://ubsm.bg.ac.rs/engleski/zbirka...talni-rukopisi

----------

